# CPC-A Looking for Capitated Risk Adjustment/Remote Coding Work



## Houndog528 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am a CPC-A, and have been since 2007.  I am located in Southern New Hampshire, but have been working for a company in Maryland for the past 2 1/2 years.  I do remote Capitated Risk Adjustment coding (basically, working with high-risk groups, i.e. elderly, children) for insurance companies.  I also do this type of coding at hospitals, physician offices, and clinics in the area when needed as well.  This is a project-based job, meaning that we have several periods a year (can be several weeks to a month or two) when we are not doing any work.  I am looking for a similar type job, but with a more constant workload.  I consider myself to be proficient with the ICD-9 book, as this is our main tool of the trade, but not as much with the CPT or HCPCS as we do diagnosis based coding primarily.  I am a hard-worker, self-motivated, conscientious, and enjoy working in the medical industry, including this job.  I would be happy to furnish my resume if requested, as well as answer any questions that may arise.

Thank you for any help or ideas provided!


----------



## Houndog528 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Charlie,

Yes, I am still in the market for that type of position.  Do you know of anybody that offers that type of work?  I would be very interested.

Thanks very much,

Houndog528


----------

